# POTM February 2004 - part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I like the Manny's look. It looks like he's saying WTF.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

4 or 10!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

#7 !!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

def no 10, but has it not been entered for POTM before?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

There seems to have been a distinct drop-off in quality this month. I should've sent in a pic, I might have had half a chance.

-PK
-


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

5 looks the best to me,look reel healthy and good colour,great shoal!
Look foreward to sending my first lot off piranha in nxt month pictures.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

No:5 for sure, but havent looked at the other 10 yet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

number 3 is great, pity it has not many votes, it should win - quick change your votes now!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Got my vote in!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Manueli


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pics everyone


----------



## discuspro (Jan 23, 2004)

I really like the baby red


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

#4 got me.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

mannys rule


----------



## lui_81083 (Feb 18, 2004)

definitely # 10! very photogenic i must say.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

#10 is sweet


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

10 gets my vote. Love the view perspective on that great looking manny.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

The manny is awesome...but I would have love to see the face more focused....seems like it was focus on the mid body instead. Still an awesome pic.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I voted for 5


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

# 10


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

no 5


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

No:5 for sure


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

that cave on no 2 is mint where can i get 1?


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

#2


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Numbers 5 and 10 go to the finals: to cast your final vote, please go here









Thanks you all for entering pics and voting


----------

